# Rogue traders



## jane glover (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello, just wanted to make anyone wanting to buy a house in the Chieti area of Abruzzo aware of a couple of men who have tricked us into having to pay them almost 3000€ for work we never asked for which they claimed they did. JUAN CARLOS CORPORALE is an agent immobiliare with REMAX ABILITY (not to be confused with REMAX PEOPLE, who are very good) in Lanciano and his accomplice Guiseppe Valerio a Geometra with an office in Perano. Please avoid these men so they don't do the same to you as they did to us. If you want any more info just ask....
jane


----------

